# toyota ITB's...



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

i just built a set-up for someone using toyota ITB's but my customer couldn't be specific about where they came from...he just didn't know. he thought they might have come from a corolla 85-95 or, something???? 
could anyone enlighten me??? i have pictures of them but no host...anyone willing to host the pics???


----------



## bryanmk2 (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (MA_XXX)*

Im curious to see your setup, send it to me at [email protected]


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_i just built a set-up for someone using toyota ITB's but my customer couldn't be specific about where they came from...he just didn't know. he thought they might have come from a corolla 85-95 or, something???? 
could anyone enlighten me??? i have pictures of them but no host...anyone willing to host the pics???









MA_XXX by any chance was it veedublub (wiles joff) and were these the ITB's?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Wasnt me he built them for , I do my own stuff. But if those are the throttles you are talking about , I believe they came on japanese model toyota corollas from early 90's to present(models AE101 and AE111) also I think they came on ? japanese pulsar turbo?.
Hope that helps


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (veedublub)*

AE101 - Silvertop 4AGE
AE111 - Blacktop 4AGE
Nissan Pulsar GTi-R equipped with an SR20DET.
All vehicles came with Yamaha Throttle Bodies.


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

Im guna be using nissan pulsar gtir itbs for my project! Is that wot the pic above is of?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

thats what they are , let me tell you they are the sweetest ever! they line up perfectly no spacing probs.


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

How easy is it to make a manifold for em? i take it you have? Cheers for any info


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

What I did was chop up a 16v mani and a toyota mani and wel them together. They are not done yet, still have to port the mani. you can check out my thread in the ITB section.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1877768


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

That looks cool.Problem i have is the nisssan 1s bolt straight to head so no inlet manifold.Im guna have to make an inlet manifold from scratch.Are you guna use the toyota fuel rail and injectors?


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

Heres a pic of mine http://pic5.picturetrail.com/V...4.jpg


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

sorry, i've been trying to get my project finished...anyone interested in the pics i have??? i don't have a host since i'm currently moving from canada to CT.


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

Would love to see the pics,cant you use photobucket.com to host the pics?


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

Are you sure they are one piece, Iwas under the impression that they came apart just like mine. I am not using the stock injectors. The way i have done it, the stock injector inserts on my 16v mani are still there, which allows me to use any standard bosch style injector which are cheap and easy to find. I would like to see some more pics of everyones projects too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

i really just don't have the time or, inclination to set up a host at the present time...moving from one country to another is not easy...
host anyone???


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: (MA_XXX)*

Talk to B4S he might host them if he has room. Tell him I sent you







I would love to see the pics.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (flusted16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flusted16v* »_Would love to see the pics,cant you use photobucket.com to host the pics?

nope, cant see a thing adie.


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

Had a look and mine look nothing like the toyota 1s! im having clearance issues on the top rad hose pipe from the head.Does anyone else get this prob??


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (flusted16v)*

most people when they run carbs or itb's have to get that pipe cut and welded at a different angle for it to work without clearance issues. TWM makes one that you can buy off the shelf IIRC, of course then its probably not cheap either.. try contact jenvy or badger5 directly and see if they can help you out.


----------



## flusted16v (Jun 13, 2004)

nice one mate! thought about choppin it up so might give it a go


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_i just built a set-up for someone using toyota ITB's but my customer couldn't be specific about where they came from..

Thats because I didnt tell him......







.Everyone should be given the chance to live


----------



## Wizzelt (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*








nothing wrong with that


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Does anyone perhaps know if the 43mm or 45mm butterfly Toyota ITB's are called blacktop or silver top? 
Thanks


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Shrekster)*

I know the 45 mm throttles are from the blacktop motor which came in the ae111 model car. I believe the 43mm ones came from the ae101 silvertop.


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (veedublub)*

Thanks for the info. I need to order trumpets so I guess mine are the Blacktop.
1 more question: Do the blacktop taper from 49mm at the inlet to 45mm at the butterfly? because the throttles I have do, and the supplier of the trumpets here in South Africa say's i'm smoking my socks as he's never seen 49mm to 45mm throttles?
thanks


_Modified by Shrekster at 7:55 AM 5-17-2005_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Shrekster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shrekster* »_Thanks for the info. I need to order trumpets so I guess mine are the Blacktop.

You know I am contemplating if to help you or not.You see this is why lots of advertisers go bankrupt because everyone just copies there ideas without any respect towards the person that invested time and money to make this work.Did you ask permission to use my information?
Anyways yes AE111 from the Levin is Blacktop and yes the plate is 45mm.The trumpets you get are universal and will work on either silvertop or blacktop Throttle Bodies.


----------



## veedublub (Aug 20, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Not sure what we are talking about now wizard. I was just giving some info. IM me.


----------



## veedubracer (Dec 18, 2002)

*Re: (MA_XXX)*

thanks again for the manifold... very nice work!


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*



Wizard-of-OD said:


> You know I am contemplating if to help you or not.You see this is why lots of advertisers go bankrupt because everyone just copies there ideas without any respect towards the person that invested time and money to make this work.Did you ask permission to use my information?
> 
> I have had the throttles and the manifold which I have to weld to complete in my garage for about 3 years now. So with all due respect, how could I be copying you, or anyone else Wizard-of-OD??
> 
> ...


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (veedubracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubracer* »_thanks again for the manifold... very nice work!


that would be MAX_XXX that did that nice work.James Burlew is the guy to contact for manifolds


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
You know I am contemplating if to help you or not.You see this is why lots of advertisers go bankrupt because everyone just copies there ideas without any respect towards the person that invested time and money to make this work.Did you ask permission to use my information?
Anyways yes AE111 from the Levin is Blacktop and yes the plate is 45mm.The trumpets you get are universal and will work on either silvertop or blacktop Throttle Bodies.



that would be the purpose of patents







what exactly did you invent?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (jib.ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_that would be the purpose of patents







what exactly did you invent?

didnt think I would have to patent it.Figured everyone would respect the work gone into making Toyota ITB's work on a VW engine and purchase either a set or a manifold from zornig.


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
didnt think I would have to patent it.Figured everyone would respect the work gone into making Toyota ITB's work on a VW engine and purchase either a set or a manifold from zornig.

Here in South Africa every second VW and Honda motor has a set of Toyota ITB's bolted on them








Please check this link: 
http://i6.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Shrekster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shrekster* »_
Here in South Africa every second VW and Honda motor has a set of Toyota ITB's bolted on them








Please check this link: 
http://i6.photobucket.com/albu...6.jpg


Oh...South Africa!
my apologies,I thought you were stateside.In that case I cant expect you to buy a manifold etc when South Africa did get GT Corolla's.
That being Said Toyota ITB's = Yamaha Units and Yamaha units are what TODA Racing sells for Honda's/Nissan's etc.
If anyone else stateside needs ITB's pm me as I have 2 sets in stock....
Can you get me more pictures of this manifold?


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

hum... so you feel that if I want to bolt throttle bodies made by toyota on my car made by volkswagen, I should have to buy them from a guy that you claim did it first? or that it is imoral to fabricate my own manifold?







hmmm


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (jib.ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_hum... so you feel that if I want to bolt throttle bodies made by toyota on my car made by volkswagen, I should have to buy them from a guy that you claim did it first? or that it is imoral to fabricate my own manifold?







hmmm
















Revo,APR & GIAC all make chips for the 1.8T engine.Considering they are over 100,000 1.8T owners world wide who would like a chip upgrade then you dont see these companies going neck to neck @ each other.
Every 16V owner either goes FI or goes all out NA performance.The ITB Market is too small and if you want to be a cheapass and make your own stuff go ahead,just pay Zornig for the materials he used to duplicate these manifolds.
If you look @ all the threads in this forum's history you see that everyone is talking about Suzuki ITB's + MS.
Go look if you dont believe me....
considering that I took the time and had the manifolds made to adapt 20V TB's to a 16V head as well as a 20V head and I ...yes I made the only threads relating to 20V TB's then yes I can afford to be sellfish.
Lets do a quick search in this forum:
1. He is asking about throttle Bodies which I sold to his client.
2. He bought those from Chad and Chad bought those from me.
Had I not posted my pictures would you still have known about Toyota ITB's?
This has turned into a peeing war....you want to go make your own manifold and search ebay for ITB's go right ahead noone is stopping you.Just figured VW owners were different and would support there own.
p.s. Check it out...$150US from Tokyo















So thats $150US for the TB's,then $50 (HA!) to ship from Japan then $100US to make the manifold








Good Luck


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

call the waaaambulance








you made a thread in a public forum sharing knowledge. I have no interest in using Toyota tb's but if I did, why wouldn't I just find them in a junkyard on my own. Nobody owes you anything. 
IMO if I spent hours building and testing a bracket to mount a XYZ supercharger on whatever engine, then I posted pics of it and how it was so great and others tried it as well I would be flattered. No way would they owe me ****.
If I was a tuner BUSINESS, that kept it a secret and got a PATENT; then people copied it and tried to sell it for profit, I might be upset if it affected my sales. Who are you?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (jib.ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_I have no interest in using Toyota tb's but if I did

Then this thread and anything concerning ITB's does not interest you.It really annoys me when someone must have there $0.02 in everything when the thread doesnt even concern them....









_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_
why wouldn't I just find them in a junkyard on my own. Nobody owes you anything. 

Thats right ...go find them in a Junkyard.Lets see how many you can get.







.No JDM vehicle imported to the US or Canada came equipped with these.

_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_Who are you?









I am god....
All I am saying is if you want to use Toyota ITB's then at least pay for the manifold needed.Zornig has overheads.....cheap guys like you dont.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Uhhhh...... behave kids!!









I agree, nobody owes anybody anything. If you like something someone did and want a piece that has already had the research and development done, fine...nothing wrong with buying a premade fabbed piece from someone.... but there is also nothing wrong with making your own stuff either... some people just like to build stuff.

I like building stuff myself... but when it came to ITB's I bought a set of Badgers because I know the hassles of linkages, etc... what works works. I still like to make other stuff though when I think of it..


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Thank you for your assumptions. I have a 16v with gsxr itb's running on electromotive tec2 management. so thanks for assuming Im cheap and know nothing. also, please do not tell me what does and does not interest me, the number of people that feel they have an absolute monopoly on spreading _truth_ amazes me... 

oh and for god, you sure waste a lot of time in a vw forum


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (jib.ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_I have a 16v with gsxr itb's running on electromotive tec2 management


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_
If you look @ all the threads in this forum's history you see that everyone is talking about Suzuki ITB's + MS.

Time to get back on topic


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

Why are we getting into a heated debate?







it's only a Toyota part we speaking about








Wizard-of-OD, I'll have to patent the pics before I post them (only kidding) i'll see what I can do.
What's the length of the manifold from head to ITB?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Shrekster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shrekster* »_Why are we getting into a heated debate?







it's only a Toyota part we speaking about








Wizard-of-OD, I'll have to patent the pics before I post them (only kidding) i'll see what I can do.
What's the length of the manifold from head to ITB?


My apologies...
Umm yes I mean the length of the manifold from the head to ITB and more close up pictures would be nice.


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

I will check and post. 
Have you ever done the calcs to establish what length the manifold should be, as well as what length the trumpets should be. The reason i'm asking is, surely there should be compensation for the injector being placed basically ontop of the valves and not further upstream








I think I have a pic of a Audi 20v motor with Toyota ITB's as well.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Shrekster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shrekster* »_
I think I have a pic of a Audi 20v motor with Toyota ITB's as well.

I have some as well but using NIssan Skyline units (same thing)
check your pm


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Shrekster)*

Concerning runner length, IIRC it is illustrated using Heimholtz theory.
Here is a decent website which calculates the formula based on any given runner length. if you read into harmonic pulses, it will make more sense. Essentially the numbers that it spits out will give you at which range these pulses are pushing the backside of your intake valve, and what % increase of air volume is acheivable.
http://www.bgsoflex.com/intakeln.html
The reason most people use such short runners is usually just for space. it also leads to fantastic throttle response however does not benefit from this effect.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (jib.ninja)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jib.ninja* »_Concerning runner length, IIRC it is illustrated using Heimholtz theory.
Here is a decent website which calculates the formula based on any given runner length. if you read into harmonic pulses, it will make more sense. Essentially the numbers that it spits out will give you at which range these pulses are pushing the backside of your intake valve, and what % increase of air volume is acheivable.
http://www.bgsoflex.com/intakeln.html
The reason most people use such short runners is usually just for space. it also leads to fantastic throttle response however does not benefit from this effect.

Awesome
my apologies earlier.It just frustrates me when people say "ye thats easy....i am going to copy it"
If zornig had not started production on the intake manifolds I wouldnt care but he has.
anyways thanks for the link.


----------



## Shrekster (Nov 10, 2004)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (jib.ninja)*

Thanks for the reply jib.ninja.
Any idea where I can get an engine calculator for injector positioning


----------



## jib.ninja (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: toyota ITB's... (Wizard-of-OD)*

no worries all, my apologies as well.
anway, Injector positioning is much trickier. we are talking about a 16v yes? the stock placement is pretty good. As far as I can tell, the closer to the head the better, fuel won't stay atomized forever. If given long enough I would imagine it would stick the walls and bead more (read: if the injectors were mounted at the end of a long runner).
From waht I understand, this is the logic behind direct injection, that and you are able to better time when the injector should pulse than if it was travelling down a long runner... some of this is just thinking out loud, but from what I have seen, it seems like most would agree...


----------

